# Feliks Zemdegs Collection of Interviews



## NicoCuber (Jul 26, 2012)

Interview N°1

RubikTV






Interview N°2


Some questions:


2. Tell me about your cubing progress.

Got to sub 20 in 4 months, and then sub 15 in 9 months. I got a sub 10 average in about June 2009.


3. What method do you use?

Fridrich method sometimes X cross. Colour neutral

4. Your occupation now?

Student


Link:
http://undick.wordpress.com/2010/05/17/interview-with-cuber-feliks-zemdegs/



Interview N°3

The Faztest

Some questions:

_Color Neutrality_

-About color neutrality, it can helps in what you? Just in the cross?

It helps in the cross, and the lookahead to the first pair, which in turn helps the whole solve flow.

-What is your advice for cubers that want to be color neutral?

Start practicing it as soon as possible, it’s easiest to learn it when you first learn to solve a cube, but if you want to switch, it’s definitely possible, quite a few people have done it




Link:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/entry.php?23-The-Faztest


Interview N°4

Some questions:

When and why did you startd with rubik’s cube?
I started cubing in April, 2008, after browsing youtube. I saw there were youtube awards for different categories, and the award for best instructional video was Dan Brown’s “How to solve a Rubik’s Cube” I didn’t have one at home, so I went to the shops and bought a cheap one, and solved it within a few hours of first watching the video.

What your family and friends think about rubik’s cube and speedsolving?
My family and friends think it’s pretty interesting, some more so than others. But they’re generally supportive of my cubing.

How do you feel now that you are one of the best recordman of rubik’s cube history with only 15 years? Are your family and friends proud of it?
I don’t really think about it, but I guess it’s pretty nice to have a world record in something. And yes, my family and friends are proud of it.




Link:
http://cubingdare.wordpress.com/2011/11/24/interview-with-feliks-zemdegs/




Interview N°5


Speedsolving.com Interview

Some questions:

What are your other hobbies?
I don’t really have other hobbies. I played the piano for a bit, but I wasn’t very good. I play the alto saxophone for 3 bands. I can juggle 4 balls, and do some 3 ball tricks, but that’s about it in the way of hobbies.

What is/are your pet peeve(s)?
Umm, don’t really have any major pet peeves. One thing I do hate explaining is when people ask me “are you the best in the world” because I always have to explain about the single, and average of 5 categories.




Link:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?24929-Interview-with-Feliks-Zemdegs


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Aug 29, 2014)

Wow ... nobody even posted a single post excpet me 
that is this post


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 29, 2014)

There is also this one: http://video.au.msn.com/watch/video/world-rubik-s-cube-champion/xwv9195


----------

